# 68 serial numbers



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I know if I did not have the original engine for my 68, I would be interested in finding it. I recently saw an ad for a couple 400 blocks with the serial numbers 166496 and 650249. I know this is like a needle in a hay stack, but thought I would post them just in case. Matt


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

One of those numbers would need to match the engine unit number on your PHS to be the correct block. Like you said, a needle in a haystack....... Are you sure your current engine isn't matching? You can compare the engine vin to the cars vin. Last 6 digits of each would need to match... First I would verify if it's a '68 or not. If not, don't worry about the engines vin. The date code is cast by the distributor. Ex B248, 8 being the year '68.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry for not communicating effectively. My block serial number and VIN match. I was saying that if it didn't, I would be interested in finding it. That is like looking for a needle in a hay stack. Does that make better sense?

Date code for 166496 is I-15-7
Date code for 650249 is C-27-8


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You communicated just fine, Mathew. I just read your first post too fast and thought you were looking for the matching block.. My fault....... Nice that your numbers match.....


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, no problem. I already know two 68 VINs these two blocks don't match. I really only posted it to make record in case someone is searching the forum in the future. And let me be the first to say... I like the color of your car. Matt


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

Every one in a while you read a story of a long lost engine finding its way home. Very nice of you to post the numbers up just in case. You never know!


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool Oh man, it can be worse than that. My GTO has spent her entire life the the metro area. I've traced her owners back to the very early 1980s in an attempt to determine what happened to her original mill. I'm currently stuck looking for a divorced guy who does not want to be found. Worse, none of the previous owners gave a rat's rectum if the car had the original engine or not, the best they can tell me is that they didn't replace the engine. The chances that the number matching block is just sitting in a garage somewhere waiting to be reunited with the car are zeropointzerozerozerozeroone...


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Sort of on the same topic...if anyone is looking for their original 400 4-speed '68 WS code engine this one has been on Houston craigslist off and on for quite a while.

1968 GTO 400 engine

I've been looking for a good block to start building a replacement for my original numbers matching 400, but the price on this one is WAY out of line IMHO, unless you really want a '68 4-speed block and/or the VIN matches your car.

Later
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Red1970GTO said:


> :cool Oh man, it can be worse than that. My GTO has spent her entire life the the metro area. I've traced her owners back to the very early 1980s in an attempt to determine what happened to her original mill. I'm currently stuck looking for a divorced guy who does not want to be found. Worse, none of the previous owners gave a rat's rectum if the car had the original engine or not, the best they can tell me is that they didn't replace the engine. The chances that the number matching block is just sitting in a garage somewhere waiting to be reunited with the car are zeropointzerozerozerozeroone...


Are you in the local GTO club ? There are a few guys in there that may have lists and sources for engines to check.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Jeff's Classics said:


> Sort of on the same topic...if anyone is looking for their original 400 4-speed '68 WS code engine this one has been on Houston craigslist off and on for quite a while.
> 
> 1968 GTO 400 engine
> 
> ...


That's the right block for mine, now only if the vin matched. My '68 started it's life in OK.

The way it's being sold is, if your '68 originally came with a WS block, his block will make it a numbers matching. Well, that's only half of the equation..... Would make my car period correct, at the very least. Not sure how important that is in my situation.........

I inquired about the vin, if I get it I'll post it up....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> That's the right block for mine, now only if the vin matched. My '68 started it's life in OK.
> 
> The way it's being sold is, if your '68 originally came with a WS block, his block will make it a numbers matching. Well, that's only half of the equation..... Would make my car period correct, at the very least. Not sure how important that is in my situation.........
> 
> I inquired about the vin, if I get it I'll post it up....


Seems in the current state of the "numbers matching" game, some feel just having the correct block/head casting numbers and dates to fall in a "correct" time period of the build date makes it "matching". Now if you mean "born with", that seems to be a whole 'nuther' level...

The "experts" have picked the numbers matching definition apart so much that it's gotten a little confusing to know just what someone means in a description. You and I are still in the old school of numbers matching meaning ALL of the numbers match...:cool

Do you have the PHS for the engine sequence number ?? I know that will be stamped on the block but not clear if they stamped the actual partial VIN in '68 too.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Seems in the current state of the "numbers matching" game, some feel just having the correct block/head casting numbers and dates to fall in a "correct" time period of the build date makes it "matching". Now if you mean "born with", that seems to be a whole 'nuther' level...
> 
> The "experts" have picked the numbers matching definition apart so much that it's gotten a little confusing to know just what someone means in a description. You and I are still in the old school of numbers matching meaning ALL of the numbers match...:cool
> 
> Do you have the PHS for the engine sequence number ?? I know that will be stamped on the block but not clear if they stamped the actual partial VIN in '68 too.


I agree, numbers matching has taken on a whole new meaning lately. To me, it's meant to deceive... JMO
The sequence number(I believe you mean unit number) would work too since that's PHS documented. They started stamping the vin on the block in late '67, so it should be there too.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> I agree, numbers matching has taken on a whole new meaning lately. To me, it's meant to deceive... JMO
> The sequence number(I believe you mean unit number) would work too since that's PHS documented. They started stamping the vin on the block in late '67, so it should be there too.....


:cool good luck Troy....:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Wasn't meant to be, not my block..........
Here's the vin: 28P177005

1968 GTO 400 engine


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Bummer....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Bummer....


That's ok, I just saved a bunch of money......


----------

